
DOJ Charges FBI Whistleblower Under Espionage Act - bitumen
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/28/minnesota-fbi-agent-whistleblower-leak/
======
mtgx
> Rather than a complaint, the documents revealed Wednesday were
> informational, suggesting that the government may have secured a plea deal
> in the case.

Ah, there you go. I didn't even get to that part and I thought they're doing
this to reach a plea deal.

I don't think any rational judge would actually convict a whistleblower who
leaked _any_ type of super-ultra-mega-secret data to the _media_ under the
"Espionage" Act. It's not going to happen.

But of course the government scared him with that to take the plea deal.

